# Bonito in flight



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

*Bonito and Kaneli in flight*









I started taking some in flight pics, this is my fav.
but i have a few more nice ones.


----------



## KylieAnne (Nov 8, 2012)

What a wonderful picture! What camera do you have?


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

wow i love the photo! what kind of camera do you use? its very clear


----------



## Nicci_ (Aug 28, 2012)

Amazing!! I wish I could get photos like that


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Awesome! Flight photos are always so hard..:wacko:


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

thanks, i use a sony dsc-hx1. 
Its a bit tricky. have to have good timing with birds that want to keep flying to you helps. a preset focus distance and very fast shutter is a must.


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

another pic of Kaneli, love her little crossed legs in flight.


----------



## Zara (Jan 18, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh wooow! O.O These are amazing!


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

She's beautiful! It's always stunning to see flight in still-life...you don't realize what a marvel of biology and physics bird bodies are without that.

The lines on her wings are like art  sometimes I think nature must be an old man with a paintbrush and one heck of an imagination.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Ohhhhh WOW!!! these are amazing!!! gorgeous!


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Better than national geographic! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

flippityjib said:


> Better than national geographic!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


I totally agree!


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

Those are amazing! how in the world do you get black background?


----------



## acem77 (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the great comments  Iam happy to share these with people that can truly enjoy them. 
Seeing the natural form of their little bodies and wings in flight paused in time is priceless.

I love the curves and symmetry of the wings.

as for the black.
i take the pics in a low lit room with the camera set to a very high shutter speed and small aperture with the flash. then i do some contrast edits and clean up if needed.

I really love the look of the blackness and clean crisp edges. There is no way to keep it that crisp by painting in the black background that i know of.


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

great photography, stunning


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

These are awesome!!


----------



## joaniekay21 (Nov 5, 2012)

How did you do this? You must be a professional photographer, its really beautiful what you captured.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Such amazing pics  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Wow, these are gorgeous


----------

